
Ask HN: like HN, for other disciplines/topics? - porker
I love Hacker News and the discussions it has, but programming isn't my only interest.<p>Google faileth, so can you help? I'm after similar specialised news sources for other subjects. I know of Reddit et al, but the discussions aren't as knowledgeable and have too much noise.
======
sgdesign
I'm working on Telescope, an open-source HN clone: <http://telesc.pe>

So anybody can now create their own "HN for X"!

------
markkat
Hubski: <http://hubski.com>

You can follow people, ex: <http://hubski.com/hub?id=NotPhil>

or tags, ex: <http://hubski.com/tag?id=economics>

------
codeme
Javascript: <http://www.echojs.com/>

~~~
jgj
and using the same code base:

<http://lamernews.com> (programming) <http://echolinux.com> (linux)

~~~
andypants
echolinux.com doesn't work for me, I either get a domain placeholder site or I
get forwarded to affiliate sites.

------
jkldotio
I haven't added comments to jkl.io yet but they are coming and will have
multiple filters to try to keep things sane. Watch this space.

------
ewheeler
<http://leapfrog.io> \-- international development, technology, and human
rights news

------
msturm
Designer News: <https://news.layervault.com/>

~~~
dreamdu5t
Ironic that it's poorly designed. Arbitrary use of color, pixelated graphics,
poor contrast, no responsive layout, etc.

~~~
andypants
Yeah, what is with the very light grey text on a white background? Might as
well make it invisible, at least then it won't hurt anybody's eyes.

Edit: okay, it looks like the site looks differently depending on which
monitor I have it up on, weird. On one monitor, there is much less contrast
which is why I had issues with the grey text.

~~~
brebory
I'm not defending layervault's overuse of the concept, but one of the (many)
ways to achieve typographic hierarchy is to map the contrast of an element to
the relative importance of that element. Look at it this way: Without even
reading it, you know that the gray text is supplemental or auxiliary
information, because it has this visual cue.

Of course, sacrificing readability to achieve this definitely isn't the best
MO.

------
polskibus
reddit on the whole is similar, isn't it ?

~~~
readme
Technologically, yeah. The community? Not a chance. And as far as the code
goes, one is way better off creating a couple tables and making their own
clone than re-using reddit's code.

